# Scooby Doo Fan Fiction Story Help/Suggestions



## Nickle98499 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been writing Scooby Doo fan fiction stories since about the fall of last year, I have been a Scooby fan since I was in Middle School as well. 

I have plenty of ideas for Scooby stories that I want to write, both regular Scooby mystery stories and also I have some ideas for stories in a series that I am writing. However I am having trouble thinking of of any plots for the stories; so I figured I could share some of my story ideas here and hopefully some people can help me out. 

First here's the plot of the series that I am working on: Vincent Van Ghoul casts a spell or could cast a spell to give Fred, Daphne, Velma, Shaggy and Scooby(in a few cases) the power to transform into various animals and creatures/half human half animal creatures (Werewolves, Mermaids and Mermen for example), my stories would have the gang using their new powers to continue solving mysteries and crimes like they do now and to use their new powers to fight crime kind of like the Super Friends or the Justice League. By the way for those who are not familiar with Scooby's history, Vincent Van Ghoul was a character in the 1985 series the 13 Ghosts of Scooby Doo and was a Warlock/Mystic who helped Scooby, Shaggy, Scrappy, Daphne and Flim Flam(a character created just for that series) catch the 13 most evil and powerful ghosts and ghouls on Earth. 

Here's a few of the ideas that I have come up with for that series: 
Scooby Doo and the gang teaming up with The Flash,
Scooby Doo and the gang facing The Chameleon(one of the Spider-Man villains)
Scooby Doo and the gang facing the Joker(one of the Batman villains)

I have some regular Scooby Doo mystery ideas as well, and here are some of those: 
Scooby Doo and the gang investigating a Haunted Riverboat,
Scooby Doo and the gang investigating a Haunted Hotel

Those are a few of my ideas, hopefully someone can help me out with plots for these, or any advice I could use in writing my stories, thank you in advance.


----------

